# Wanted: Ipad



## User (23 Feb 2017)




----------



## midlife (24 Feb 2017)

Which iPad, there are loads.. I'm typing this on an Argos iPad mini which was the cheapest ...

Shaun


----------



## steveindenmark (24 Feb 2017)

It depends on what Spec and price you want to pay.


----------



## martint235 (24 Feb 2017)

Rumour has it that the iPad Pro 2 will be announced early March as the original 9.7 is now a year old. Should get some second hand ones then


----------



## vickster (24 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4695867, member: 45"]Is this any good?

http://www.apple.com/uk/shop/product/FD788B/B/refurbished-ipad-air-wi-fi-16gb-silver[/QUOTE]
No stock

If no joy here, try the classifieds on AV forums. Massive exchange of often lightly used and well looked after kit. I've bought iPhones on there in the past


----------



## LonesomeWanderer (24 Feb 2017)

Also if you know someone in post-secondary education they can usually get discounts.... search for Apple Education Store.

I would say my iPad mini screen is probably a bit small and frustrating for GarageBand, it's much nicer to use on my older standard iPad so it might be worth going older rather than smaller if you want to save money...


----------



## LonesomeWanderer (24 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4696017, member: 45"]Thanks.

It seems that the current version of Garage Band is only available for ios10. How far back can I go with used ipads to get one that will take ios10?[/QUOTE]
Looks like iPad 4 is the earliest.....
http://www.macworld.co.uk/feature/i...be-able-run-ios-10-upgrade-slow-down-3521184/


----------

